
A common misconception about async/await in JavaScript - NicoJuicy
https://hackernoon.com/a-common-misconception-about-async-await-in-javascript-33de224bd5f?source
======
mpweiher
That was my first thought when I first saw the C# version of async await.

Actually, that's not true: it was my second thought. My first thought was
"this is the coolest thing ever". And my second thought was "this is downright
deceptive". To me this is now the last hurrah of trying to fit asynchronous
programming in a call/return architectural style. By pretending it is
call/return when it emphatically is not.

